
Chinese researchers build cell-size bots to carry drugs - Libertatea
http://www.zdnet.com/cn/chinese-researchers-build-cell-size-bots-to-carry-drugs-7000020698/
======
bencollier49
It seems a little bit misleading to call them "Microbots" when they are
essentially tiny cages propelled by magnetic fields from outside the body.

Still excellent research though.

------
JoeAltmaier
Picture? Details? The article is a puff piece.

~~~
bencollier49
The article links to this:

[http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/article/1308876/chinese-u...](http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/article/1308876/chinese-university-scientists-build-tiny-robot-battle-
human-diseases)

It gives a better idea of what they're talking about.

